
Avatar-style S. Korean manned robot takes first baby steps - sho
http://phys.org/news/2016-12-avatar-style-korean-robot-baby.html
======
sho
I submitted this because a couple of weeks ago, some people (including me)
thought this project was a fake:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13204377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13204377)

It doesn't seem to be, or if it is, it's an unbelievably good one. As an old
Patlabor/Macross fan I'm eagerly watching developments in this space. This
seems to be the real deal.

